

Most useful eclipse keyboard shortcuts - omniscientone
http://theshyam.com/2009/07/eclipse-productivity-shortcuts/

======
raju
Good list. I posted a comment there, and am copy-pasting the same here -

Ctrl + L – Brings up a dialog for a line number to navigate to

Ctrl + Shift + L – Brings up a popup of shortcuts (Handy especially when new
to learning the shortcuts)

Ctrl + Shift + Up/Down – Moves the caret to the previous or next method.

[Edited to only mention some shortcuts not on the page, but those that I find
handy]

------
brown9-2
The article mention Ctrl+Shift+R to Open a Resource, but Ctrl+Shift+T is just
as nice - restricts the search to Types (i.e. classes).

------
rawr
My favorite is Alt-F4 to close Eclipse, and then Enter to spawn an IDE that
isn't terrible.

